# Rotary Finishing Polish Gloss test: Menzerna, Meguiars, Dodo Juice - #2



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

Following up on thread:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=113053

Today I did the same test, but than using a rotary.

Products tested were:

Menzerna Final Finish (PO 85RD)
Menzerna Final Finish (PO 106 FA)
Dodo Juice - Lime Prime
Meguiars #205 - Ultra Finishing Polish

The test was performed on a BMW E30 scrap Bonnet, which was washed, clayed and half (per test area) was pre-polished with Menzerna Intensive Polish (PO85RD 3.02).










The Bonnet was divided into 4 test areas where each of the products were worked with a new pad. The Pad chosen was a Sonus SFX-3 Spot Pad (4"), used on a Makita 9227.










After Polishing the individual areas they were cleaned with some IPA Mix (50-50 Distilled water/IPA) and than measured with a Gloss Meter.

Multiple Angles were measured, but the 20 degrees was used to determine the winner.










For some reason the measured gloss was lower than that of the DA tests. Something that I'll investigate a bit later today. I presume a calibration issue, so will re-calibrate and compare the results of the winner DA vs Rotary.

As you can see from the chart differences are minimal and can probably be neglected. Both Menzerna Products and the Meguiars #205 performed almost the same and the Lime-Prime came close.

For me the winner was the Meguiars #205 as it did best overall. The correction on the bare (un-prepolished) area was the best, just a bit above the 106f and on the pre-polished was also good, so good finish with good correction abilities (on this BMW E30 paint) and it worked really easy.









the winners...

Conclusion: Any of these products will work great, so stick with what you like working with best!


----------



## cjm (Mar 4, 2009)

thats an interesting test, so little between them all, and as a newb who has become interested in rotary polishing i'd often wondered where LP fitted in (it breaks all the rules!) what are these rules?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Do you know what your reading errors are here? To allow for compartive measurements and what differences could be _real_ and what could simply be error.

I would expect the rotary would generate a better gloss than the DA, though it may be the other way round, experiment frequently generates surprising results... I would ensure the polishes are worked to their optimum though by rotary as this may explain a lower gloss than DA.

One result I find interesting is that #205 generated a better gloss on the bare than the prepolished - going on gloss being based not on correction ultimately but by the refining of the abrasives, thuis result tells me there is (if the polishes were owrked simialrly) no tenable difference between the two numbers... testing over multiple similar areas would confirm or disprove this hypothesis. But is proven it is a good indication as to the real reading errors in your results.

Very interesting though


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Very interesting


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes I did re-measure. The difference between bare and pre-polished is probably just due to limitation in accuracy (0.5 GU I think, will check).
I prefer to measure all patches at once after the power-on 'calibration' to ensure the are no differences on that level...

The DA was a little-bit higher in gloss than the Rotary, just 1-2 GU.

For all tests, I measures 6 spots and than took averages to come to the values.

Would love to redo this in the future on a really clean, new painted panel to make this thing more scientific, but at-least gives some good indicative answers...


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Interesting read, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Interesting, as I highly rate Lime Prime for finishing. May try the Megs next. Been having sticky paint probs with Menz recently.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

jeroens said:


> Yes I did re-measure. The difference between bare and pre-polished is probably just due to limitation in accuracy (0.5 GU I think, will check).
> I prefer to measure all patches at once after the power-on 'calibration' to ensure the are no differences on that level...
> 
> The DA was a little-bit higher in gloss than the Rotary, just 1-2 GU.
> ...


Would be interesting to see it on a variety of paints, but this test is a great and provides a good set of results self standing  Additional tests would show variances on different styles of paint, and would also be interesting. But as a test, this has been a very enjoyable read :thumb:


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks 

Might do a small extra test (before I move over to the effects of the Wax choice and than glaze and cleansers).

Will do one more re-measure of all patches after I wipe them with lime-prime light, just to see if effects differ on any of these 9 test areas.

Than start selecting some waxes and sealants to test, from what I have on the shelves...


----------

